# Black Sand Beach - Maui, Hawaii



## ulrichsd (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## KenC (Jul 3, 2012)

If that's what you wanted to show it probably would have been better to have just black sand, water and rocks.  The upper third of the frame is not nearly as interesting as the lower part, IMO.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree! ^  I also think that this would be stronger in colour, as you don't get the benfit of the dark sand in a monochrome image.


----------



## TamiAz (Jul 4, 2012)

I like it, but I agree it should be in color. You need to show how beautiful that black sand is. I actually have a baggie of black sand somewhere around the house from our last trip to Maui. I will heading to Oahu on Thursday..Can't wait!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 4, 2012)

The trees and vegetation distract, imo. But if you're going to keep them, perhaps present the image in colour so the black sand and rocks contrast with all that green.


----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, very much appreciated.  TamiAZ, best travels for you trip!

Here's my revisions based on feedback.


1. Same image in color











2. different image in color











3. A 5x15 crop


----------



## allison_dcp (Jul 4, 2012)

I disagree, I like that you can see the trees move, it shows that there is a storm comming. Beautiful pic! 


KenC said:


> If that's what you wanted to show it probably would have been better to have just black sand, water and rocks. The upper third of the frame is not nearly as interesting as the lower part, IMO.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Is this near Hana?


----------



## Joel_W (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree, the color versions are just that much better. In your 1st color photo I would crop out the lower water movement to the point of the lower facing rock. Makes for a much stronger presentation.


----------



## LShooter (Jul 4, 2012)

Color version is much better.


----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 4, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Is this near Hana?



Yes, just before Hana heading east.



Joel_W said:


> I agree, the color versions are just that much better. In your 1st color photo I would crop out the lower water movement to the point of the lower facing rock. Makes for a much stronger presentation.



Thanks for the suggestion, I agree the out of focus water due to movement at the bottom could be cropped.

Thanks again everyone for the feedback.  Color version it is!


----------



## hoyinsiu (Jul 4, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Here's one more based on Joel's feedback to crop the bottom:


----------



## AJev (Jul 13, 2012)

In color is incredible! But I prefer it before the crop.


----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 18, 2012)

AJev said:


> In color is incredible! But I prefer it before the crop.



Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated!  If I make an 8x10 format, I'd have to crop from the left and the uncropped leaves more room for that (as I didn't leave any room on the right to crop without cutting out the space right of the land)


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a fan of the 5x15.

Have you thought about a vertical crop? I took a swing at it, hope you don't mind


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 18, 2012)

ulrichsd said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Here's one more based on Joel's feedback to crop the bottom:




I took a similar photograph when we were there in 2008:






[/URL] DSC_0785 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 18, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I'm a fan of the 5x15.
> 
> Have you thought about a vertical crop? I took a swing at it, hope you don't mind View attachment 14173



Thanks!  I like it, I do think that the rocks are a strong part of the image.  I guess I'm just a sucker for keeping the lands end in a photo...


----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 18, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> ulrichsd said:
> 
> 
> > I took a similar photograph when we were there in 2008:
> ...


----------



## ulrichsd (Jul 21, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I'm a fan of the 5x15.
> 
> Have you thought about a vertical crop? I took a swing at it, hope you don't mind





I like the idea of the portrait orientation for the other photo as it isolates the waves crashing.  Here's what I'm landing on I think (in 8x10)











Thanks!
Scott


----------

